# PTV300 User from Australia



## hazrd (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,
Just picked up a Phillips PTV300 from eBay. was pretty wrapped. Only thing im confused about is... I am trying to connect the aerial to the box which is a coaxial plug, but the box doesnt have the plug for it?? It only has a heap of AV input/outputs and two "cable" like connections labelled RF in and RF out

I took photos of the back of the unit and the coax plug, but am unable to post them (need 5 posts first  )

Am i missing a part for it or something? Searched high and low for a manual for this unit but all end up going into dead links. Even tried the TiVo "generic" setup trouble shooting page and no luck 

Any help would be appreciated!!

Cheers
Adam


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

hazrd said:


> Hi all,
> Just picked up a Phillips PTV300 from eBay. was pretty wrapped. Only thing im confused about is... I am trying to connect the aerial to the box which is a coaxial plug, but the box doesnt have the plug for it?? It only has a heap of AV input/outputs and two "cable" like connections labelled RF in and RF out
> 
> I took photos of the back of the unit and the coax plug, but am unable to post them (need 5 posts first  )
> ...


Wow, you bought a project  Just a few hurdles to overcome... won't run on 240V power, has an American analog NTSC tuner, no ready-made source of guide data...

http://www.oztivo.net/twiki/bin/view

Good luck!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

AFAIK, they work on 240V fine. 

The only hardware problem is the tuner, as software modifications to run a PAL tuner and PAL video. With services all digital, it makes no sense change the tuner, just connect a box to the A/V input d make software changes. You would be on your own for guide data, since I believe the system in place for that went away when the proper Australian TiVo was launched.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

hazrd said:


> Hi all,
> Just picked up a Phillips PTV300 from eBay. was pretty wrapped. Only thing im confused about is... I am trying to connect the aerial to the box which is a coaxial plug, but the box doesnt have the plug for it?? It only has a heap of AV input/outputs and two "cable" like connections labelled RF in and RF out
> 
> I took photos of the back of the unit and the coax plug, but am unable to post them (need 5 posts first  )
> ...


Your post on the OzTiVo forums has also been answered a few days ago.

You need to buy a compatible set top box to handle the tv signals, and install the current version of the OzTiVo software so it will work in Australia.

From the photo's you posted it looks like your TiVo had a network card installed at some point. can you open the TiVo and see if it is still there?

But really you should start at http://www.oztivo.net/twiki/bin/view/Install/PrepareTiVoDisk, then http://www.oztivo.net/twiki/bin/view/Install/GuidedSetup16, and would also be worth looking at http://www.oztivo.net/twiki/bin/view/FAQ/BeginnersFAQ.

Peter


----------

